# Feral Swarms & Feral Recovery



## JBJ (Jan 27, 2005)

I suspect they will hybridize and the fittest type will predominate. The only way to know for sure would be to look at mDNA because phenotype is not a reliable indicator of genotype. Honeybee mating strategies tend to favor out crossing.


----------

